# bought a gunsmith shop- need help in organizing



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought a 40 year gunshop in Texas City that built, repaired, blued etc. guns. I worked there many years- long ago when I was young. There is LOTS of stuff. I have to organize and inventory everything to allow me to decide what part and what services (if any) I will sell ..... might even open a shop myself. I am looking for someone with, at least, some experience with reloading, repairing and/or building etc.
Any 2coolers out there interested? 
PM me or call 409-692-6880


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Contact Jim Howell ...He was at The Arms Room in League City but has retired...I think>>>Lives In Pasadena...talked about setting up a shop..
40 years in Texas City...only shop I can think of would be Ron Freshour's old one??????


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

*newbie*

just joined a month or so ago. if you still needing help, I am down to galveston about twice a month and have been reloading/tinkering for 30+ years.

Rick


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

just open it. I've got a couple of simple things I need done. In fact...I'll go ahead and take service ticket #1.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow....that's almost a dream business to be in. Good luck


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

A six month old post brought back.lol


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, I remember a place called Shooter's Corner there on Palmer years ago when I lived there, but I wasn't much more than knee high at that time lol.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> Contact Jim Howell ...He was at The Arms Room in League City but has retired...I think>>>Lives In Pasadena...talked about setting up a shop..
> 40 years in Texas City...only shop I can think of would be Ron Freshour's old one??????


I haven't heard anything about Ron Freshour in years. He got in on a gov contract to build .50 BMG's the last time I saw him in the early 80's. There were hundreds of barrels/actions in his shop. One of the gun mags had just run a story where they welded a thick steel plate to a VW Bug and shot it at long range, flipping the Bug. Very knowledgeable and friendly guy.


----------



## CrazyAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

ron passed a couple years ago, shooters corner is still there on palmer, i currently work there, whos shop did you purchase if you dont mind me asking


----------

